
Panda - Open source solution for video uploading, encoding and streaming. - tortilla
http://pandastream.com/
======
mtw
for ruby people, there's also the commercial project <http://zencoder.tv/> ,
also the open source version <http://rvideo.rubyforge.org/>

but I prefer pandastream, seems a more viable solution imo

~~~
jon_dahl
I'm one of the folks behind Zencoder. It's been a side project up until now,
but we're about to take it full-time this fall, complete with a new version.
Ping me if you have any questions - see my profile for info - or I'll post
Zencoder announcements at <http://railspikes.com>.

There is a lot of need for lightweight video transcoding infrastructure right
now, so I'm glad to see another solution on the market.

------
iamelgringo
Anybody know of any Python API's?

I'd also love it if Justin.TV open sourced some of their Python media server
stuff. :D

------
reazalun
I wonder if the name 'Panda' was inspired from the Sneezing Panda.

------
wave
Are there any demo websites created using Panda?

------
jawngee
Any integration with FlixEngine?

